# Companion/Fun Dog Shows



## macatac (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi
Hope you dont mind me plugging another group, but if you need extra help to find shows to attend then please go to
Facebook, and join the group, "uk companion & fun dog shows"
There is currently, as of 01/06/2009, 42 upcoming companion dog show dates listed.
Hope you find something close to you, and you and your dog/s have a great time.


----------



## AliRowe (Jun 2, 2009)

I cannot post on Face Book. I am organising a Fun Family Dog Show: 
Sat. 4th July; Ashwater Village Green, Devon from 2.30 (entries taken from 1.30). Rosettes to 4th place (child handlers rosettes in all classes). All entries £1. Classes including fancy dress theme: Independence Day. 
For poster and or schedule phone Ali Rowe 01409 211222 or email [email protected] 
Event in aid of Church funds - St Peter ad Vincula, Ashwater.


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

For some reason I can't find this group on facebook.
What am I doing wrong??


----------



## macatac (Jun 1, 2009)

Sign in to your facebook, then in the top righthand corner, where it says search, type uk companion, and you will see the uk companion and fun dog shows in the scroll down. Click that and it will take you to the page you need.
Regards
Dave


----------



## macatac (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for that Ali
Ive added the info on the facebook uk companion and fun dog shows page.


----------

